# hedgie soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ayesha (Dec 27, 2011)

hi, im new to this website and im a soon to be mum to a little girl, who i have named Leslie! ive been waiting ages and it was only luck that i got her. i got in touch with a breeder and started talking about the possibility of me having one of her hedgies, but she said that her lists where booked up and it would be months till i got one. sadly i had already got all the stuff and it made me sad to look at it and not have a hedghog for months. but not long after talking to her i got an email saying that one customer hadnt paid the reserve and the hedgehog was mine if i wanted her! i was sooooo excited and now im getting her in 5 days. yey!!!!! she is an algerian pygmy hedgehog but i cant remember exactly what colour she is. got any advice for a newbie?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Make sure you read the forums.
What is your heat set up?


----------



## Ayesha (Dec 27, 2011)

ive got a radiator that is next to the cage that plugs into the wall plus my room usually stays around 75 anyway. on thursday im off to get one of those electronic thermometers so i can make sure i keep the cage at about 75 - 78


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would invest in a CHE. Just because it's next to a radiator does not mean that the temperature will remain the same.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 to CHE. I just love the peace of mind on them.
Do you have a light set up? =o 

How exciting though.  Post 100000 pics.  Baby hedgies are so cuteee


----------



## Ayesha (Dec 27, 2011)

do you no anywhere where i could get one?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

A light set up or a che set up?
CHE your best off with amazon.com they're cheapest and you may be able to get free two day shipping.
A light set up can be something as simple as a desk lamp on a timer. You can get a timer at any store. I got mine at target for like $8 but if you have a CVS near by they also sell them for about $10-$12 I think


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Also for timers, keep an eye out in the Christmas sale sections for outdoor lights... they work the same. Just make sure you only use the timer for the light and not the heater, since they need a constant heat 24/7. I would also purchase a thermometer because the cage will be near a radiator.


----------



## Ayesha (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for the help. i will have a look on amazon and in a few shops for a che and a light set up. thanks again


----------



## Ayesha (Dec 27, 2011)

would this be ok  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0002DI ... 146&sr=8-1


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

OH don't forget you need a theromostat (with a probe) for the CHE set up. I use zilla. 
You don't wanna cook your new hog. D:


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

This is what I use, its inexpensive and it works REALLY WELL! 
http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-754200-Ceramic-Adjustable-Thermostat/dp/B000TKDQ5C/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's good for supplemental heat.


----------

